# Great Interview about Speaker auditions with head of Harman Audio research.



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Thought that some of you guys would want to watch this video interview of Sean Olive of Harman Audio regarding the importance of using DOUBLE BLIND auditions in speaker design, though I am sure it also applies to most all stereo component auditions. 

https://youtu.be/56xPMqZmejU


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Having spent some time with Sean Olive during lunch at conferences and hearing some of his presentations in person, I can say without a doubt he is doing the best psychoacoustic research out there. If anyone ever gets a chance to ask him a question or read something he's written or watch a presentation he's made, do it. The ideas he's "selling" are the most honest and truthful things you will ever see.

Also, the video linked above highlights the value of double-blind testing very well. I wish folks would *value* this kind of testing instead of being afraid of it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's the way I see it. Some people are afraid of this type of test because they're afraid they'll prefer the speaker that won the preference test in this video being the cheapest. Take for example the Dayton nd16 tweeter. $10 tweeter that can mate with speakers costing several hundred and fit right in as long as it's used in the bandwidth it's intended to play. I heard the mentioned Dayton tweeter mated with Audiofrog GB25's and Illusion 10" subs. And they were run by a McIntosh amp. I'm a firm believer that as long as you choose the right tool for the job you don't need to spend big money to get great sound. If you've been around the block with speakers ranging from a few dollars to hundreds of dollars and just spending a few dollars will get you the desired results, why spend more if you don't have to?


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> If you've been around the block with speakers ranging from a few dollars to hundreds of dollars and just spending a few dollars will get you the desired results, why spend more if you don't have to?


Because you are cheap? LOL. This is DIYMA, where you now need to purchase Dynaudio, Scans, Carbon, ect, ect to be cool now. 

And wtf are you doing up this late?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

truckerfte said:


> Because you are cheap? LOL. This is DIYMA, where you now need to purchase Dynaudio, Scans, Carbon, ect, ect to be cool now.
> 
> And wtf are you doing up this late?


Yes I am cheap, but am willing to pay up if an item still has good bang for the buck. 

After getting in at around 10:30 Sunday night from driving home from North Carolina in one brutal lick I slept until 3:30 Monday afternoon. And I normally work nights. Here it is 3:13 Tuesday morning and just enjoying the second half of my 10 night vacation. 
NOW BACK ON TOPIC, LOL.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Very interesting interview and a testament to what kind of R&D goes into Harman products, particularly JBL in reference to our hobby. I can honestly say I haven't owned any JBL driver sets that didn't impress for the money spent. Some of their new component lines come across as cheaper in various ways than previous sets, but with the company's background in R&D you have to wonder if it's very possible they still deliver the bang for the buck performance that the brand is known for. Not putting them on a pedestal, but in regards to the topic of the video, many of us will turn our nose up at such low cost products without due process which is pretty much the antithesis of this forum whether it be raw or car audio oriented gear.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Cool video thank you seafish.
I live right around them, and got some friends working there. So started to play with the "how to listen" tool because they always need trained people for their stuff. They want more of a specific level, I don't remember the details but maybe 6 or 8/10. But damn' it's hard, got easily to half level, then some tasks were easier to go full score, but some others are pretty hard. Hard to beat the 50% when you have 6 or 7 EQs to choose from.

Well it's hard because it's boring too, as I don't want to use my tracks to stay close to their need. So far I only used my headsets, maybe I should try in car. At least it will be more fun. And maybe enlightening (or not )
Did you guys try the tool? What are your scores? Harman How to Listen: Welcome to How to Listen!
But if I ever go in the test facility I'll let you know here!


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Elgrosso said:


> Cool video thank you seafish.
> I live right around them, and got some friends working there. So started to play with the "how to listen" tool because they always need trained people for their stuff. They want more of a specific level, I don't remember the details but maybe 6 or 8/10. But damn' it's hard, got easily to half level, then some tasks were easier to go full score, but some others are pretty hard. Hard to beat the 50% when you have 6 or 7 EQs to choose from.
> 
> Well it's hard because it's boring too, as I don't want to use my tracks to stay close to their need. So far I only used my headsets, maybe I should try in car. At least it will be more fun. And maybe enlightening (or not )
> ...


Cool look...thanks for posting that...gonna play around with it when I have time and get my SQ monitors going again.


----------

